# KAMADO



## steeley (Jul 14, 2011)

nice little piece in the times about Kamado or green egg or primo.
i have 3 old kamados my dad really liked them i need new bands and paint and felt.are these things worth re doing.http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/13/dining/the-cult-of-the-big-green-egg-united-tastes.html?_r=1&ref=dining




[/IMG]


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2011)

They may be no other single item the enamors people more than the ceramic cookers. The fans are numerous and rabid.

Parts are available and you may find that rehabbing all of them, both satisfying and profitable if you do not need three.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 14, 2011)

Kamados are great! The old clay kamados don't have the range that the Big Green Egg and other ceramic cookers have. The old ones are really only good up to about 350* before they start cracking. Restoring them is worth it if you need a smoker. 

I'd be very interested in buying one if you wanted to sell. I'd love to restore one and use it!


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 14, 2011)

I would bling that thing out to the max. Put some nice graffiti or turn it into a large faberge egg.


----------



## steeley (Jul 14, 2011)

Well I think 2 of them would be up for rehab 
one has cracks that we sealed a long time ago but still works 
and the old ones cant take the high heat .
maybe i will do a build with 2 side by side in a framed unit on wheels.


----------



## steeley (Jul 14, 2011)

[/IMG][/IMG] something like this.


----------



## steeley (Jul 14, 2011)

[/IMG]



[/IMG]
JIM'S NEW RIDE.irate3:


----------



## bprescot (Jul 14, 2011)

I've never been a fan of motorcycles ... but I want one!


----------



## tychoseven (Jul 14, 2011)

Best use of a sidecar ever.


----------

